# Advice needed for hemangiosarcoma/splenectomy



## Jennyoarmstrong (Jul 18, 2020)

Long story short. My best friend’s 12.5 year old aussie had a splenectomy 2 weeks ago. He is doing great now, recovered really well. Results came back this weekend as hemangio of the spleen. No other organs affected yet. The diagnosis and hemmoraging was so sudden, they didn’t even have time to process options and opted for the surgery. Based on his age and prognosis, they are not going to do chemo. We both live in Southern California and they are looking for the best holistic vet to consult with for the optimum treatment plan of supplements and diets. I figured this Golden forum would have some suggestions whether you are in SoCal or have experienced this yourselves. Thankful for any advice❤


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Bumping up!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

There’s a really good facebook group called “Hemangiosarcoma Diet & Supplement Protocols for dogs - Alternative Approach” that may be helpful.


----------



## Jennyoarmstrong (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

Jennyoarmstrong said:


> Long story short. My best friend’s 12.5 year old aussie had a splenectomy 2 weeks ago. He is doing great now, recovered really well. Results came back this weekend as hemangio of the spleen. No other organs affected yet. The diagnosis and hemmoraging was so sudden, they didn’t even have time to process options and opted for the surgery. Based on his age and prognosis, they are not going to do chemo. We both live in Southern California and they are looking for the best holistic vet to consult with for the optimum treatment plan of supplements and diets. I figured this Golden forum would have some suggestions whether you are in SoCal or have experienced this yourselves. Thankful for any advice❤


For diet and supplements, any holistic vet in the country could probably help you out by working remotely. I've worked with vets across the country this way and got a ton of good info.


----------

